# How to make a jig for corner joints.



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I need a quick way to produce small frames from 11/16 square hemlock stock. The corners must be very strong so I have been using glue and screws along with a finger joint. This has turned out to be a very slow and imprecise process as I am having a great deal of trouble duplicating the cuts for the mortise and tenon shoulders. Has anyone any ideas as to how to rig up a jig that would allow both cuts to be done with the same key? The biggest issue has been how to do a cut that is one third of 11/16 inches. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I have attached a diagram and thanks!


----------



## rusticman1973 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you dont have yout heart set on f
True finger joints a quick method to get very strong joints for small stock is to simply miter the joints glue them once they are dry.cut a slot in the miter using a simple frame jig cut a slot in the miter joint and glue in shim. Its a nice clean look and has a large glue sufface so very sturdy and stable.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

Google spline miter joint.


----------



## rusticman1973 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you Sandburranch. For the life of me I could not remember what that joint was called. Old age setting in I think.


----------



## 4thStreet (Mar 2, 2013)

....
http://www.mortisepal.com/


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

if you have a router table, a tongue and groove set would make short work of the kind of joints you drew up.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

These are great ideas! Thank-you all for the help, it is really appreciated.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Cut half lap joints. For a frame they are plenty strong and easy to assemble clamp and glue. They can even be gang cut.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...E7ADUJ&sig=AHIEtbTADkP3f--QvIPE31syyqoWsnkdUA


----------

